# 8" Bench Grinder. Any Recommendations?



## dieselshadow (Dec 3, 2016)

I'd like to get a new bench grinder, but don't want a piece of junk, nor do I want to spend $1k. What do you recommend?


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 3, 2016)

Bought this cheap 8" Ryobi at home depot for the little winter place shop 5 or 6 yrs ago. Was pleasantly surprised. Normally I look for used US made stuff, but that's pretty hard to come by here in PR. It has cast tool rests, built in angle on one for drill bits with a magnifying shield/lens, built in lights above each wheel. Even the wheels seem decent, takes a few seconds to come up to speed, but runs smooth and pretty quiet. Seems at the time it was around $100 on sale. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 4, 2016)

The jet has gotten good reviews, and even comes with good wheels.
http://www.rockler.com/jet-jwbg-8-8-bench-grinder-with-norton-wheels

It's a slow speed grinder, so it's more forgiving on tool steels like O1 & A2.


----------



## Sandia (Dec 4, 2016)

I second the Jet 8", bought one about 5 years ago and was very pleased, smooth running right out of the box and surprisingly the wheels are pretty darn good as well. Have it mounted on a pedestal.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 4, 2016)

Rikon is now making a 1 hp unit that sells in the $220 range and is slow speed.  I have one with CBN wheels on it for my wood turning tool sharpening station.  I have been pleased with it thus far and of course, the CBN will work for HSS tool steel.  

I looked for a used Baldor locally but tired of Craigslist culture and bought the Rikon.


----------



## Alittlerusty (Dec 4, 2016)

Lowes has a variable speed delta for $130 ATM ..about 2000 to 3400 Rpm was wondering if anyone had one ( cheap Chinese but better than harbor freight)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 4, 2016)

I found an 8"craftsman used at an auction, I got it cheap so what the heck I thought, give it a try. It is a surprisingly good grinder, comes up to speed fast, runs smooth, and it came on a pedestal, has lights over each wheel but they are burned out and kind of a pita. I may change the lights to something else. But I do like the grinder, I don't know if the new ones are as good but they may be worth looking at. I intend to pick up the slow speed rikon too.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 4, 2016)

Woodcraft and Rockler both have the Rikon 1/2 HP 8" slow speed grinder (model 80-805) on sale for $99.99. My budget is too tight right now, or I would go get one myself. I've got one of the HF grinders and do not particularly care for it. This unit does not have a light on it, that one (model 80-808) will cost you about $220, but it also has a 1 HP motor.


----------



## dieselshadow (Dec 4, 2016)

Is Rikon a decent quality name brand? Never heard of them before. 

I like that Jet that was posted. Also like Grizzly's industrial one. Sure is a spendy joker though. It weighs in at over 100lbs.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 4, 2016)

I am quite sure that the Rikon is a Chinese import just like Jet and Grizzly, but of better design and quality than HF.


----------



## FLguy (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm happy with my retro fitted Rikon bandsaw, good quality and yes it's Chinese. 1/2 hp variable speed gear box chain driven and with "Die Maker" blades well cut any thing I've put to it over the years. They are big in wood working groups.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 4, 2016)

My woodworking bandsaw is a Rikon. It's not the best you can get, but it's still a very good tool.


----------



## talvare (Dec 4, 2016)

I have a 3/4HP,  7" Craftsman grinder that I bought in the early 70's and it has been an excellent piece of equipment. A couple of years ago I decided to get another grinder so I could have a variety of wheels mounted to work with. I spent several months trying to  find one of the old Craftsman grinders like mine and I did find a couple, but they were in pretty bad shape and the sellers wanted premium $$. So, after looking at the various brands available, I finally decided on the 8" Jet grinder. It has been a good machine, but still isn't as smooth as my old Craftsman. Some of that is likely run-out of the wheels supplied with the grinder and I really haven't done too much other than truing the faces and rotating the wheels on the arbors to get the least amount of vibration possible. It's on my list of "to-do's" to someday get it running as smoothly as the old Craftsman. If money was no object, I'd probably buy a Baldor.

Ted


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 4, 2016)

*Baldor industrial 14" Grinder with stand - $400 (Murfreesboro*)
http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/5846614773.html
Spin her by hand and feel the bearings. If smooth and the wheels are ok.
Ask to hear it run... Oh that's right he doesn't have 3phase.
Offer $200 cash.
Be ready to load.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Sandia (Dec 5, 2016)

Daryl, that would be a good price for a 14" Baldor.  Replacing the wheels would be another story.


----------



## davidh (Dec 5, 2016)

i am forced to mention Dewalt 8".  under $150 and i have one of them plus 3- 6" ones that I'm very satisfied with. . .


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 5, 2016)

Sandia said:


> Daryl, that would be a good price for a 14" Baldor.  Replacing the wheels would be another story.



My 10inch German wheels cost $80 each.
Will last me a very long time.
14" will last a lifetime.
Yes, expensive.
Are these good? 

Daryl
MN


----------



## sanddan (Dec 5, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> I am quite sure that the Rikon is a Chinese import just like Jet and Grizzly, but of better design and quality than HF.



Jet tends to be from Taiwan, at least the 3 I have (mill, horz bandsaw, vertical bandsaw).


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 5, 2016)

sanddan said:


> Jet tends to be from Taiwan, at least the 3 I have (mill, horz bandsaw, vertical bandsaw).



A lot of it depends on the size/capacity of the machine. Home shop stuff seems to be from china now, larger stuff from Tawian.


----------



## Joncooey (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm not up on the electrical formulas; watts, etc., but I have found that a large number of today's machines are down around 2 Amps.  Depending on what you're doing that may be O.K. but if you're roughing out a cold chisel, they're real easy to stall-out.  I have an older machine that is only 6 inch but it's 8 Amps; night and day.  Something to look at.


----------



## dieselshadow (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok, so just about every maker of 8" grinders have been recommended.  How about speed? Should I get a normal fast grinder or a slow speed model? Any drawbacks to buying a slow speed one?


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 9, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> Ok, so just about every maker of 8" grinders have been recommended.  How about speed? Should I get a normal fast grinder or a slow speed model? Any drawbacks to buying a slow speed one?



If you have any tool steels like O1, A2 (scrapers, chisels, plane blades) etc you want a slow speed grinder. With a high speed grinder its super easy to overheat them and kill the heat treat. The only draw back of a slow speed grinder is it's slower.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a Jet JBG-8A , got it from CPO for $280 shipped . I've been happy with it. It's pretty solid, and heavy.  It is made in Taiwan . 
I just noticed they have it now for $215 and free shipping . 65 bucks less than I paid . 
http://www.cpooutlets.com/jet-577102-8-in--1-hp-industrial-bench-grinder/jetn577102,default,pd.html


----------



## AR. Hillbilly (Dec 13, 2016)

I bought an 8" Dewalt on sale at Grizzly a few years ago. I really didn't like it at first but then I trued the wheels and it runs smooth as glass. It's even better now with good wheels.


----------



## dieselshadow (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the input guys. I appreciate it.


----------

